# Anybody close to Conroe/Spring have a spring compressor???



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm not 100% sure this is the right place to post this but I am wanting to install a post lift and need to compress my springs. I tried to rent one from Auto Zone and it wouldn't fit, tried using ratchet straps and that didn't work either. Went to a couple local shops and that wasn't any help either. Well was wondering if anybody close to the Conroe, Spring, The Woodlands area has one that I could come by and use for a bit. Thanks all!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

pm filthy ******* he lives in dayton.. i think he has 1


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

Good deal! Thanks a bunch Walker!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

tell him i sent you .. he is good people


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks Walker, just sent him a pm.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

PM recieved... PM sent. Dont let Walker pull your leg, I'm sure he has all kinds of bad things to say about me lol... j/k


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

LOL, I'll keep that in mind! Haha. PM received and sent...


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Well.... 5am, a couple of beers, lots of conversation, 1 close call on a finger, and 1 busted azz later..........WE GOT EM DONE! Glad you stopped by man, if not I dont think I'd ever figured out how that freakin spring compressor work'd!! Dont know why me n Brad didnt think of that the first time we tried it lol. Hope it does what you wanted man.


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

LMAO! Yea that pretty much sums up the night! I appreciate the help brother and it was dang good meetin ya. Can't wait to head out for a ride sometime! 

BTW...
My arse feels better today and I'm still prayin over that finger! LOL!!!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

by the way....heres a pic of that old rad mount on my bike, just to give a better idea of how it looks all put together


----------



## hubbard1506 (Feb 16, 2010)

you can put it in a vice and use 3-4 ratchet straps....done it, it works!


----------

